# My sql server is not running



## supermedicals (Oct 17, 2020)

i need a running sql srervioce


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

It'll be a bit hard to assist you with that information.
What's the environment? Any error messages? Which version of SQL? WHat have you done to troubleshoot/fix? WHich patches are installed? Did it ever work?

You know. Just the normal things you'd need to tell a tech that came to look at it.


----------



## BB20 (Nov 5, 2020)

Could not locate remote server. This is what I keep getting while trying to browse on my new laptop


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

BB20 said:


> Could not locate remote server.


That doesn't tell us anything.

Again which version of SQL? Can it be accessed on the machine where it's installed? Is it actually running? How are you trying to access it? SQL management studio or something else? Are you using the correct ports? Is the SQL server on the same physical network as your laptop? Which firewall are you using?


----------



## johnbelley (Nov 1, 2020)

Is it linux ?

If the server isn't running, try

sudo systemctl start mysqld

If it's still not running after that

systemctl status mysqld

may give you some clues as to what's going wrong.


----------

